# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Command&Conquer (Generals 2)

## Gzim_Cool

Kjo loj do te jete Free 2 play

----------


## Harakiri

Vallaj une akoma po press per Warcraft IV por te pakten kjo qenka me afer stilit tim te preferuar ne ndryshim nga Company of Heroes e Warhammer 40,000. Starcraft II sme pelqen se eshte shume fantastiko-shkencor e s'para e kam qejf ate lloj mjedisi.

----------


## Gzim_Cool

> Vallaj une akoma po press per Warcraft IV por te pakten kjo qenka me afer stilit tim te preferuar ne ndryshim nga Company of Heroes e Warhammer 40,000. Starcraft II sme pelqen se eshte shume fantastiko-shkencor e s'para e kam qejf ate lloj mjedisi.


Me vjen mire shume qe te pelqen kjo lloj loje. Kjo loj strategy eshte shume e popularizuar  neper bote. Ktu e nderton bazen, e mbron, sulmon eshte shume interesante.  Une e ndaj mendimin njejt per lojen Starcraft II.

ps: loj free to play, nese nuk te pelqen nuk humb asgje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gzim_Cool

Video e re Gameplay

----------

